# 15 Jahre PCGH: Die Redaktion sagt Dankeschön



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Oktober 2015)

*15 Jahre PCGH: Die Redaktion sagt Dankeschön*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *15 Jahre PCGH: Die Redaktion sagt Dankeschön* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *15 Jahre PCGH: Die Redaktion sagt Dankeschön*


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Oktober 2015)

*15 Jahre PCGH: Die Redaktion sagt Dankeschön*

Vielen Dank an die Redaktion für tolle 15 Jahre freue mich auf weitere 15 Jahre mit euch.


----------



## Erok (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Die Redaktion sagt Dankeschön*

Da  die gesamte PCGH-Community ja fast einer kleinen gemütlichen  Irrenanstalt gleich kommt, hoffe ich doch sehr, daß Ihr Redakteure und ALLE Foren-Mods als  unser "Pflegepersonal" noch lange erhalten bleibt und uns weiterhin so  fürsorglich zur Seite steht rund um PC-Hardware  

Danke an Euch zurück 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Die Redaktion sagt Dankeschön*

Bitte schön, aber übertreibt es nicht mit der Feierei


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Die Redaktion sagt Dankeschön*

Danke für 15 Jahre Informationen über Hardware an die Redaktion und auch an alle hilfreichen Geister hier im Forum.


----------



## mac1 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Die Redaktion sagt Dankeschön*

15 Jahre, nicht zu glauben, wie schnell die Zeit vergeht und ich kenne noch die Erstausgabe (verdammt, wo sind meine Ilja-Rogoff-Stärkungspillen ).
Ich habe sie alle gehabt (!)..., also alle Hefte.  
Leider mussten aus Platzgründen die meisten über die Jahre leider weichen. 

Beim Betrachten des Videos habe ich ständig auf ein Laufband mit den Zeilen "Ab Mittwoch im Handel. Das neue Heft mit SUPER DUPER GEWINNSPIEL und PRALLVOLLER DVD. JETZT KAUFEN!!! gewartet, und am Ende seiner Rede hätte El Cheffe dann einen seiner Daumen groß in die Kamera gehalten und sein rechter Schneidezahn hätte kurz aufgeblitzt. 
Dann hätte es für mich geheißen...exit stage to the left... 

PS.: Auf die nächsten 15 Jahre...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Die Redaktion sagt Dankeschön*

Bitte schön 

Damals wie heute einmalig...und ich habe noch alle Hefte 

PS.
Auf die nächsten 15+ Jahre in PAPIERform. 
(Bin halt selber schon Retro und nicht kompatibel zu neuen Dingen)


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Die Redaktion sagt Dankeschön*

Danke ? ICH habe zu danken für 15 Jahre geballtes Wissen rund um die PC-Hardware. Ich erinnere mich noch, daß die PCGH damals eine Marktlücke gefüllt hat. Zwar gab es einige auch recht gute PC-Zeitschriften, doch fehlte ihnen das gewisse Etwas und zwar gute und ausführliche Infos zu Hardware. Ich habe mich damals wie heute auf jeden neue Ausgabe gefreut, viel gelernt und möchte sie nicht mehr missen. Selbst im Krankenhaus war die PCGH immer mein Begleiter. Auf weitere 15 Jahre plus X !


----------



## Cokebei3Grad (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Die Redaktion sagt Dankeschön*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Die 3dfx Tasse nutze ich jeden Tag auf Arbeit. 
Auch wenn ich kaum noch Hefte kaufe, auf Eurer Seite bin ich mehrmals täglich. Ihr seit absolut aktuell und informativ. 
Weiter so!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Die Redaktion sagt Dankeschön*



mac1 schrieb:


> 15 Jahre, nicht zu glauben, wie schnell die Zeit vergeht und ich kenne noch die Erstausgabe (verdammt, wo sind meine Ilja-Rogoff-Stärkungspillen ).
> Ich habe sie alle gehabt (!)..., also alle Hefte.
> Leider mussten aus Platzgründen die meisten über die Jahre leider weichen.


Ist bei ähnlich gewesen aber ohne Pillensucht. Ich hebe die mittlerweile nur ein Jahr auf was man mir verzeihen möge ( ist dafür aber die einzige Zeitschrift die regelmäßig in meine Gichthaken kommt ) . Das Forum hatte mich allerdings recht spät erreicht, aber dafür versuche ich wenigstens hier meinen bescheidenen Beitrag zu leisten


----------



## Ion (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Die Redaktion sagt Dankeschön*

Ja, dann sage ich auf diesem Wege auch mal Danke!

Danke für 

- umfangreiche und vor allem praxisnahe Tests
- das ihr mir die Augen für "echte" PC-Grafik geöffnet habt
- Ansprechpartner seitens der Redakteure im Forum
- eine super hilfreiche Community die dank euch erst entstehen konnte
- das ihr mir das Vertrauen schenkt und das Forum in Form des Moderator-Status in meine Obhut gebt

Euer Heft lese ich immer gerne, auf der Website bin ich sowieso und meine Freunde "bedanken" sich immer wieder, weil ich ständig nur auf eure Tests etc. verweise


----------



## Astra-Coupe (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Die Redaktion sagt Dankeschön*

Wow, 15 Jahre ist das schon wieder her... und dabei bin ich erst 31 aber Leser der ersten Stunde. Nicht ihr müsst euch bedanken, die Leserschaft - wie ich - bedankt sich bei euch für 15 Jahre tolle Arbeit. Klar gibt es Höhen und Tiefen und mal hat man etwas auszusetzen oder eine Meinungsverschiedenheit aber hey, das gehört dazu!  Ich hoffe ich komme noch viele weitere Jahre in den Genuss euer Heft lesen zu können! Viel Erfolg weiterhin, im Namen aller Leser die wie ich denken!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Die Redaktion sagt Dankeschön*

Einen lieben Dank an euch zurück!! 

Ich weiß noch, wie ich so mir nichts dir nichts am Kiosk vorbeikam und die erste Ausgabe eines neuen Print Magazins sah.
Ich dachte mir, kann ja nicht schaden und nahm sie gleich mit.
Seit dem habt ihr es geschafft, mich für mein heutiges Lieblings-Thema PC Hardware zu begeistern! 

Dank der ausführlichen und vor allem verständlichen Artikel hab selbst ich damaliger total Noob, Dinge dazugelernt und somit letztendlich erst mein Interesse für Computer und Hardware geweckt.

Macht so weiter und auf die nächsten 15 Jahre!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Die Redaktion sagt Dankeschön*

Vielen Dank....wegen Euch hab ich Kartonweise Pcgh Prints aufn Dachboden liegen 😁 meine Frau schimpft schon  , warum ich diese nicht mal entsorge ......ich sag immer .....die brauche ich noch....😉


----------



## paddypitt87 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Die Redaktion sagt Dankeschön*

Auch bei mir liegen Stapelweise PCGHs aufn Dachboden. An wegschmeissen ist nicht zu denken. Ganz im Gegenteil. Hin und wieder schau ich mir gerne alte Hefte an, da kommen Erinnerungen hoch^^.

  Seit 2005 lese ich euch schon (nahezu lückenlos). 10 Jähriges sozusagen 

Warum ich mich erst vor knapp 11 Monaten im Forum angemeldet habe weiß ich auch nicht  . 
Sowohl Print als auch Online seit ihr Spitze :


----------

